# mp3 in wav



## Private Joker (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Leutz!
Gibt es ein Programm mit der ich ne mp3 in ne wav Datei umwandeln kann. Die Endung zu verändern hab ich schon, aber es geht dann nicht!

PLZ help

Private Joker


----------



## Sergo (1. Juni 2004)

DU kannst doch nicht eine Datei einfach umbennen und damit hat es sich  Nein nein mein freund, schau mal in google unter Link


----------



## Tim C. (1. Juni 2004)

Wenn du, wie ein Großteil der Leute da draußen, Winamp benutzt, kannst du das DiscWriter Plugin nutzen, das standardmäßig mit Winamp ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Private Joker (1. Juni 2004)

THX @ ALL


----------

